# Samsung CLX-6220fx Scan to SMB



## teknoman72 (Apr 19, 2012)

When I attempt to setup scan to SMB functionally on a Samsung CLX-6220fx, I always get a path error when attempting a scan.

I am using Windows 7 Home Premium. Anonymous logons are enabled, firewall is disabled and another PC has no trouble writing to the SMB folder on the PC. The Samsung multifunction though returns a path error.

The SMB path field in the address book though won't accept UNC path strings like \\myserver\scans. It only permits alphanumeric characters so I entered "scans" (without the quotes of course) as the field entry. I created a folder c:\scans on the PC with the share name "scans" (again without the quotes), and everyone with full control on both share permissions and NTFS permissions. Still no go, the MFC won't connect to the share. Only the response to the failure is a terse "path error".

Send this message to Samsung who went and sent me a link to the manual, which was no help at all. Is there anyone out there who actually managed to get this to work ?


----------

